# Humble Bundle - Square Enix Sale



## Gamer090 (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Gerade gesehen das auf Humble Bundle bis und mit dem 22.7 ein Sale läuft mit diversen Spielen von und mit Square Enix wie z.B. Deus Ex, Tomb Raider, Life is Strange und diversem DLC. Die Preisreduktion staret bei 40% und geht bis 85% runter.

Hier der Link zum Sale.

Das Angebot umfasst 127 Spiele und DLC und sogar ganz alte Spiele wie Deus Ex 1 oder Final Fantasy III. Wer Spezielle Spielversionen will der wird sich freuen, Tomb Raider GOTY Edition und Tomb Raider 20th Anniversary Edition sind unter anderem dabei.


----------

